# Java Anwendung mit mehr RAM starten??



## pr0baka (26. Okt 2010)

Hey Leute
ich hätte eine Frage an euch, undzwar versuche ich mit einem freund einen minecraft server ins Netz zu stellen, die Java basierende Anwendung funktioniert auch eigentlich, nur startet sie mit nur 64mb ram welche schon bei 2 Spielern voll sind. 

[WARNING] To start the server with more ram, launch it as "java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar"

diese Fehlermeldung zeigt der Server, nur wie mache ich das? 

oder könnte mir evtl. jemand erklären wie ich die java anwendung mit parameter starte, ich habe nämlich gehört dass man mit einem parameter auch den ram hochsetzen kann

würde mich über schnelle Hilfe freuen


----------



## eRaaaa (26. Okt 2010)

pr0baka hat gesagt.:


> oder könnte mir evtl. jemand erklären wie ich die java anwendung mit parameter starte, ich habe nämlich gehört dass man mit einem parameter auch den ram hochsetzen kann



???:L genau das sagt dir doch die Warnmeldung ?


----------



## pr0baka (26. Okt 2010)

nein ich verstehe nicht..? 
soll ich die datei umbenennen?
wenn ja das hilft nicht 
weis jemand vielleicht wie ich das einfach mache?


----------



## jDennis79 (26. Okt 2010)

Wie eRaaaa schon gesagt hat, es steht wortwörtlich in der Meldung!


----------



## Final_Striker (26. Okt 2010)

Die Zeile in eine .txt-Datein kopieren und dann in .bat umbenennen.


----------



## ARadauer (26. Okt 2010)

start -> ausführen -> cmd
dort mit cd zu deiner jar navigieren und die zeile eingeben...


----------

